# Price for a herd



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

K so My uncle has a herd of goats that he wants to sell and there are like 22 of them I wanted to know what you guys thought of them, all bred due same time as mine, and they are up to date on meds and stuff, these are just a commercial goats, but not culls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have pictures or anything? Are you thinking of purchasing them?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Dang it I always forget the pic


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I am as i have worked these goats myself and with the price of does going up I was wondering what you guys thought a good price for them was


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From what I can see they look healthy. I guess it depends on what you what them for and if you have the room.

What is the pricing in your area? Right now, at this time of year, goats aren't going for very much. People keep reducing their prices. I would check out Craigslist and get a guesstimate for your area.

Of course it depends on if they are registered or not too.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are some more pics, and they arnt registered


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

At the last sale everything sold high even the nannies, so Im wanting to add but he want 200 ea they havnt kidded for him yet but all are either young or are experienced, he just doesnt have the room he has 5 acres and we have 700 ( mostly row crops but we get shuck bales from that) but does 200 sound too much. And i did see a cull nanni go for 1.30 a lb at 190 lbs so if a cull nanny can bring 200 I guess good nnnies to right? I dont know i am in between lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are all pregnant, then $200 each doesn't sound like a bad price at all. Especially when you can sell the offspring and probably make more than your money back.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I say look at what prices are at your area. If culls are 200 then start around there.....depends how fast he wants them gone. Here those goats are only worth 100-150 tops so hard for anyone to give you a price


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I want that black and white Nubian girl in the front.... just send her my way....


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I think ill do it lol , its funny when it comes to buying hes cheap but when it comes to selling hes expensive lol, also you should hear me when I dont have goats being offered, Im always wanting more now listen to me lol


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh she is definately mine Ive got dibs on her


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I had to put a Nubian down this spring because she had CAE so I want to add more to my herd, i put her down by the way because I dont have the place for a goat with CAE and I dont want to be known as the person who spreads CAE


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You probably aren't anywhere near me so she is safe ... duhn duhn duhn.... For now.....Mwa ha ha ha.....


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol I do love her. She and my other Nubian look just alike except diff colors


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Then again alot of Nubians look alike


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like a decent commercial herd to me. Sounds to me like they are priced right...for your area. I always base my price on what I can get for it at the sale....if you can get that much for a cull, then a good, healthy bred doe is worth at least that. Prices are going up here or staying strong at the least. I'm hoping that means when I'm ready to sell in the spring when prices are traditionally higher that I might even break even!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

$200 each doesn't sound bad, but IMO if you are buying all 22 you should get a package deal price.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> $200 each doesn't sound bad, but IMO if you are buying all 22 you should get a package deal price.


I agree.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Just coming off the sale for the holiday where they wanted larger animals that is why the price has been up for culls. Those look like good solid replacement does and would be worth $150-$175 or higher here now.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Where I am at older does in decent flesh sold for $175 at the sale, they were not bred but by their horns they had to be OLD. lol they had super long horns and had supposedly produced champion market kids. Good replacement kids (spring kids) sold for $150-$175. I think $200 isn't bad for nice young does that are bred, especially when you know the history on them, but I do think if you are to buy all of them I would see if he wouldn't give you a better deal. Rather than telling him a price per each, offer him so much for all. Usually when people hear the "big" number they will be more likely to go a little lower. At the $200 he is wanting $4400 for all, I would offer $4000 for all and see what he says, that is about $180 each.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I will probly not pay more than 4000 for them all so well see


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you purchasing them all? Or will there be some for sale?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Dont know yet he says hes not sure he wants to sell now, so ill keep ya posted lol


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know if you ever did this or not. But, yesterday I sold 4 FF that were exposed to my One Tuff Rip son for $200 a head without papers. These are young fullbloods weighing about 100lbs.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well he decided to keep them for now but I will probably end up with them soon Ill let you know but he is still debating


----------

